# Mitspieler gesucht! Blacklight retribution



## floh315 (1. September 2012)

Hey leute,

Ich habe vor einem monat angefangen zu spielen und wollte mal fragen ob auch jemand spielt, der mich adden könnte. Ps: damit man nich immer gegen komplett fremde spielt

Einfach sagen und/oder gleich adden
Nickname: floh315

Mfg


----------

